
The time is ripe for another F'ed Company.com - sixQuarks
I lived through the first dotcom bubble and saw the rise of FuckedCompany.com<p>I&#x27;m starting to see the first signs of implosion in the current environment.  Startups are having a harder time getting series-A investment, unicorns are getting slashed left and right, and we have a proliferation of &quot;startups&quot; on ProductHunt that make very little sense.<p>I&#x27;m starting to lose track of these F&#x27;ed companies, which means - if you&#x27;re looking for an idea, might be worthwhile to study the first FedCompany and create something like it again.
======
supahfly_remix
I just did a search for bubble on HN thinking exactly the same thing and came
across your comment. Why don't you do it?

~~~
sixQuarks
because my plate is full with other projects. I figured sometimes there are
people asking for ideas to pursue, this would be a great first project for
someone.

